# Cher Maître / Chère Maître (en s'adressant à une femme)



## Philippe01

Doit-on écrire Cher Maître ou Chère Maître lorsqu'on s'adresse à une femme notaire?

Elle m'écrit "Cher Monsieur", je voudrais lui répondre sur le même ton.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Philippe01,

Et Maître, tout court, ça n'irait pas ? 
(est-elle si chère à ton cœur ou à ton porte-monnaie ? )


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Si elle écrit _Cher Monsieur_... c'est qu'elle connait mal les règles de rédaction de lettre, ou que tu es plus qu'un client pour elle.  À moins que son ton soit condescendant; il faudrait lire le reste de la lettre.



> L’adjectif _cher_ ou _chère_ peut précéder le titre de civilité _Monsieur_ ou _Madame_ lorsque l’on s’adresse à des personnes avec lesquelles on a des liens d’amitié ou des relations suivies.


 
J'aurais écrit _Maître_, tout court. Si tu tiens à dire que cette notaire t'est « chère », alors... je mettrais _Chère_ au féminin.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, là c'est un fil pour moi ! 



Nicomon said:


> J'aurais écrit _Maître_, tout court.





> Si tu tiens à dire que cette notaire t'est « chère », alors... je mettrais _Chère_ au féminin.


_C__her_ étant un adjectif, il doit s'accorder avec le substantif auquel il se rapporte, lequel est ici masculin (_maître_), donc :

_Cher Maître…_ (même si c'est une femme)


----------



## itka

> Si tu tiens à dire que cette notaire t'est « chère », alors... je mettrais _Chère_ au féminin.


... soit, mais avec "Maîtresse" alors !  Hum..."Chère Maîtresse"... j'ai peur que ça ne fasse pas très sérieux, même si, du point de vue de la grammaire, ce soit parfait !


----------



## Nicomon

Bon, bon, bon... l'Europe contre le Québec encore. 

Je dis _Maître_ (pas _Maîtresse _). Mais au Québec, _Maître _est à la fois masculin *et* féminin (on dit mot épicène).

Si c'est _un*e* notaire_/_une avocate_ je féminise _ch*ère*_ aussi. Comme j'écrirais _chère Madame. _


> L’emploi de la forme épicène, une notaire, a été recommandé par l’Office de la langue française en 1986.


 
Voir l'encadré professions libérales (fond vert) sur *cette page*

Et puis (pour la diversion) *Chère maître*


> FLAUBERT A SAND Paris, vers le 31 décembre 1875.
> Chère maître,
> Votre bonne lettre du 18, si tendrement maternelle, m'a fait beaucoup réfléchir.


----------



## Philippe01

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. N'ayant pas de lien particulier avec cette notaire, je crois que Maître sera bien suffisant. Et je réserverai Cher à ceux qui me sont vraiment...chers!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Cette différence de traitement entre le vieux et le nouveau continent a sans doute été abordé dans d'autres fils ; mais pour insister, il semble que nos amis québécois tiennent à féminiser les noms de profession alors que ce n'est pas du tout le cas en Europe. Ce qui tient de la règle au Québec, tient de l'exception en Europe.


----------



## itka

> L’emploi de la forme épicène, une notaire, a été recommandé par l’Office de la langue française en 1986.


"Une notaire", Nico, pas "une maître". Ce mot n'est pas épicène en français de France ! Quant aux recommandations... on sait bien ce qu'il en est ! (voir la réforme de l'orthographe...)
En France, "une" notaire n'a que peu de succès et je le sais bien car mon notaire...est une femme et si j'ai beaucoup parlé d'elle dans l'année écoulée, (tu sais pourquoi, Nico) j'ai toujours dû dire "ma copine notaire" pour me faire comprendre sans avoir l'air de massacrer le français !


----------



## Nicomon

Au risque de vous étonner... maître est bel et bien épicène chez nous.


> L’emploi de la forme épicène, _une maître_, a été recommandé par l’Office de la langue française en 1986. *Source*


Je n'aime pas « _une maître_ » plus que vous. Mais je n'hésiterais pas à écrire _chère_, si le maître en question est une femme.

Tiré du lien « cette page » que j'ai mis au post 6 - Le site : Expédimots, *Paris*. 


> Notaire/huissier
> Cher Maître
> Chère Maître
> Je vous prie d'agréer cher Maître/ chère Maître, l'expression des mes respectueuses et sincères salutations.


----------



## Nanon

Chère Nico,

Au risque de t'embêter, la référence à Flaubert et Sand est à ranger parmi les exceptions, bien que George Sand, autrement nommée Aurore Dupin, eût cessé de s'habiller en homme en 1875, d'après les photos... 

J'ai la vague impression (n'étant ni avocate ni entourée d'avocates) qu'en France, quelqu'un qui voudrait écrire "cher" dans une en-tête de lettre à une avocate écrirait "Madame et cher Maître"... créant de la sorte un hermaphrodite, je te le concède.

Je me souviens que, quand j'étais petite, on avait agrafé dans mon carnet de santé la copie d'un rapport adressé à mon médecin. La lettre commençait par "Madame et cher confrère". C'est du même tonneau...

Google semble croire que cela se dit toujours, bien que mon médecin actuel ait l'habitude d'écrire "chère consœur".

Les Français seraient-ils rétrogrades ? Il faut croire que oui...


----------



## Nicomon

Bien d'accord pour ce qui est de la référence à Flaubert et Sand. C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai écrit ... pour la diversion. 

Je ne sais pas si les Français sont rétogrades ou si les Québécois sont d'avant-garde, mais j'ai choisi exprès un site Web (lien au #6) qui n'est pas québécois et qui suggère les deux formes Cher/Chère Maître (citation au #10). 

L'adresse URL : http://www.abc-lettres.com/index.html
Les auteurs (pas québécois) : http://www.abc-lettres.com/auteur.html

De toutes façons, j'ai dit dès le début que si j'écrivais à une avocate, ce serait Maître, tout court.

Mais si j'étais médecin, je serais ma foi un peu insultée qu'on m'écrive Cher confrère. Je préfère Chère consœur ou *Chère Docteur*, comme ici. 

Têtue, moi? Oui, très.


----------



## VincentTerence

Toutes les réponses sont bonnes! la question posée est du genre: deux plus deux ça fait combien? et les réponses différent en ayant toute leur légitimité. Revenons à un peu de bon sens: considerez une personne de sexe masculin. Allez-vous dire" cette personne est intelligent" ou "intelligente"?
"Personne" étant féminin l'adjectif s'accorde: "personne intelligente". "Maître" étant masculin il faut écrire "Cher maître". Quelqu'un a dit que le mot "maître" n'est pas épicène en français de France. Êtes-vous sûr? Comment dites-vous à une avocate? Vous voyez bien qu'il l'est! au moins au sens où je l'entends, je ne suis pas sûr que l'on donne à ce mot le même sens au Québec.


----------



## Nicomon

Je serais fort étonnée que le mot _épicène_ n'ait pas le même sens au Québec.

Épicène signifie que la forme est la même dans les deux genres. Alors _un ou un*e* maître/notaire/docteur_. Comme _un ou un*e* élève, un ou un*e* enfant_. 
Si je dis _ma chère enfant_, ça vous choque? À mon avis - que personne n'est obligé de partager - c'est la même chose pour _chère maître_.

Mais bon, on tourne en rond et ce n'est pas sur ce fil qu'on règlera le dilemme.


----------



## VincentTerence

En français de France "épicène" signifie , depuis le XVIIIe siècle:  "Qui désigne aussi bien le mâle que la femelle d'une espèce. 'Nom épicène masculin' (ex. le Rat), féminin (ex. la souris)" , 
mais bien évidement  "rat" reste masculin et "souris" féminin.  D'après ce que vous me dites, on dirait au Québec: un ou une rat, une ou un souris? non pas ça!!
(de grace! c'est assez compliqué comme ça, laissez tomber "enfant", c'est un cas particulire)


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne compare pas les personnes et les animaux. Comme je ne dis pas _mâle/femelle_ en parlant _d'un homme/d'une femme_. 
C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai donné les exemples _enfant/élève_.  Non, on ne dit pas au Québec _un souris..._ mais la femelle du rat est une rate_._ 

La définition que j'ai mise plus haut n'est pas la mienne, et n'est pas non plus tirée d'un dico québécois.  

Celle du TLFI:


> *A.−* [En parlant d'un nom d'être animé] (Terme générique) qui sert à désigner une espèce, sans préciser le sexe. _Les mots Enfant, perdrix sont des noms épicènes_ (_Ac._ 1932).
> *B.−* [En parlant d'un subst., d'un adj., d'un pron.] Qui a la même forme au masculin et au féminin (_cf._ Dupré _Lex._ 1972).


 Pour moi _maître_... c'est la définition *B.*


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour la définition d'_épicène_, Nicomon a parfaitement raison et il n'y a là strictement aucune différence d'un continent à l'autre.

Maintenant, quant à savoir si _maître_ est un terme épicène ou non, c'est une autre histoire… Les dictionnaires français – je dis bien « français » et non « francophones » – les plus courants tels _Le Petit Larousse_ ou _Le Petit Robert_ donnent le *titre* _maître_ comme étant uniquement masculin.

Selon le _Petit Robert_ s.v. _maître_ (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> _N. m._ Titre qui remplace Monsieur, Madame en parlant des gens de loi ou en s'adressant à eux […]. _Maître X, avocate à la cour_.
> _N. m._ Titre que l'on donne en s'adressant à un professeur éminent […]. _Monsieur (Madame) et cher Maître_.


----------



## VincentTerence

Maître Capello said:


> Maintenant, quant à savoir si _maître_ est un terme épicène ou non, c'est une autre histoire… Les dictionnaires français – je dis bien « français » et non « francophones » – les plus courants tels _Le Petit Larousse_ ou _Le Petit Robert_ donnent le *titre* _maître_ comme étant uniquement masculin.


Pardi! le féminin "maîtresse" le démontre suffisament!


----------



## Nicomon

VincentTerence said:


> Pardi! le féminin "maîtresse" le démontre suffisament!


 Je devrais ignorer ce post, mais bon... je ne peux résister à l'envie d'y répondre.

_Maîtresse_, dans mon vocabulaire, n'est pas équivalent à _maître _= titre professionnel donné à un(e) avocat(e) ou un(e) notaire. 
J'ai mis plus haut un bout de la citation de la BDL (bon d'accord, c'est québécois) que je copie en entier, ci-dessous.


> L’emploi de la *forme épicène, une maître,* a été recommandé par l’Office de la langue française en 1986.
> L’appellation_ maître_ désigne aussi bien la personne qui excelle dans un domaine (_maître électricienne_) que celle qui détient une maîtrise (_maître en sciences_).
> La forme _maîtresse_ demeure dans certaines expressions comme _maîtresse d’école._
> *Source*


 La question portait sur _cher/chère_ _maître_ - en parlant du titre de profession. Je maitiens que j'écrirais _Maître_, tout court, mais que s'il fallait préciser, j'écrirais _chère_... puisque je m'adresse à une femme.


----------



## Lacuzon

Arhh !

Je ne devrais point non plus !

Tentons de dégrossir : 
1)
En toute objectivité, je pense qu'il en va de même pour le féminin de noms d'animaux et pour le féminin des noms de profession. Le nom féminin d'un animal n'existe que lorsque qu'on a besoin de différencier les deux. Ainsi, existent, l'oie, la cane, la laie la hase... mais on parlera d'une vipère mâle et d'un termite femelle. De même certaines professions n'ont pas de féminin car les femmes n'y avait pas accès au moment où ces professions furent créées, préjugés et phallocratisme de l'époque aidant.

2)
Les femmes ont maintenant accès à toutes les professions, d'où la logique volonté d'en féminisier les noms. On dit bien un infirmier !

3)
Certains noms possèdent déjà des féminins mais avec un sens qui peut être différent ou du moins fortement connoté, tel maire/mairesse et maître/maîtresse

4)
Les noms épicènes dont le féminin et le masculin sont ou pourraient être les mêmes tel notaire. Entre outre avec cher/chère, aucune différence à l'oral. En disant une notaire, tout le monde comprendra qu'il s'agira d'un notaire de sexe féminin.

5)
Pour résoudre le cas numéro 3), il faudrait soit généraliser le féminin à tous les sens (maîtresse) soit admettre deux féminins possibles mais à part le féminin de béni, je n'en vois pas.

6)
D'où la volonté de certains de doubler le féminin de certains mots et la réticence des autres à le faire lorsqu'un féminin existe déjà. Le débat, si je ne me trompe se trouve là ! Voilà de quoi occuper nos longues soirées d'hiver  !


----------



## VincentTerence

> L’emploi de la forme épicène, _une maître_, a été recommandé par l’Office de la langue française en 1986. *Source*



L’appellation _maître_ désigne aussi bien la personne qui excelle dans un domaine (_maître électricienne_) que celle qui détient une maîtrise (_maître en sciences_).

Le titre actuel de cet office est "Office québécois de la langue française". Sauf erreur de ma part il emet des avis qui ne s’imposent pas. Les avis de l’Académie française (pour qui 'maître' est de toute évidence masculin) s’imposent-ils au Québec? non, le Québec est libre.

Je ne réponds donc à la question que pour la France “Doit-on écrire Cher Maître ou Chère Maître lorsqu'on s'adresse à une femme notaire?” Réponse: Cher maître. Si je ne me trompe pas, toutes les réponses venues de France et de Suisse vont dans ce sens.

Quel dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une seule commission de féminisation regroupant tous les francophones! Chacun sa petite commission nationale, et c'est la France qui a commencé, non?


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Lacuzon pour cette excellente récap' 

Mon point est fort simple. Puisque Maître remplace Monsieur *ou* Madame, je trouve logique d'écrire _chère_ lorsqu'il remplace Madame.

Pour ce qui est de France ou Europe vs Québec (lequel en passant n'est pas libre) j'ai mis dans ce long fil des liens vers des sites qui ne sont *pas* québécois, justement.

Tiré de cette recherche 


> *Chère Maître*, Je vous prie d'agréer Cher Maître/ *chère Maître*, l'expression des mes respectueuses et sincères salutations. *...*
> voslitiges.*abc-lettres*.com/formule-politesse.html - *France*


 
Voir aussi (pour les curieux) ce document au sujet de la position de trois grammairiens belges. En particulier les sections 2.2.3 (Grevisse)/3.2.3 (Hanse)/4.2.3 (Wilmet)


----------



## VincentTerence

Mais bien sûr qu'il y a des sites où on écrit "cher maître" avec une faute d'orthographe! ça s'appelle du politiquement correct. On n'en sortira pas, regardez tous les dictionnaires que vous voulez, vous verrez "maître: n.m." alors que comme vous l'avez indiqué très justement vous-même à "élève" ou "enfant" il y a: "n"  ou "n.m. ou f." Il arrive un moment ou il faut convenir que 2 et 2 font 4.


----------



## Nicomon

Et il arrive un moment où il faut convenir que la langue évolue... et qu'en matière de féminisation, le Québec a peut-être une longueur d'avance.
La Belgique semble emboîter le pas (si j'en juge par le document cité à la fin du post 29).

Vous dites grammaire/orthographe... je dis féminisation/« gros bon sens». Maître ou Docteur Charlotte Unetelle est une femme. Je m'adresse à Charlotte et non à son titre de maître ou docteur. Donc _chère_. Vous préférez _cher -_ accordé au titre masculin (pour le moment) _Maître_? C'est votre privilège. 

Tiré de ce long document de 119 pages : Femme j'écris ton nom (1999 - INaLF, Nancy et Besançon)


> La forme _maitre_ est recommandée au féminin dans tous les cas où _maitresse _n’est pas déjà dans l’usage.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors en toute logique « grammatico/dictionnairienne » on écrira - sachant pertinemment que Maître Tremblay est une femme -_ Notre *cher *Maître Tremblay s'est encore présent*é* en retard à la cour ce matin. Ou encore : Maître Tremblay a été nomm*é* juge._ 

Moi, c'est cette recommandation que je retiens : 


> La forme _maitre _est recommandée au féminin dans tous les cas où _maitresse _n’est pas déjà dans l’usage.


 Et cette remarque :


> Remarque : Certains noms ont été féminisés depuis longtemps à l’aide du suffixe *-esse *_: hôtesse, mairesse_, _maitresse_, _poétesse_… Ce suffixe étant aujourd’hui senti comme désuet, voire dévalorisant, on a préféré ne plus y avoir recours. Les emplois encore partiellement en usage sont toujours admis, à côté des *formes épicènes* proposées ou déjà concurrentes dans l’usage : une _maire _ou _mairesse_, *une *_*maitre* _ou _maitresse _(d’hôtel,de conférences, etc.)


 Au fait... un*e* dentiste, ça vous choque? Précisez-vous une femme dentiste? Et sinon, pourquoi une femme notaire? C'est le même principe, non? 

Cela dit, je suis bien d'accord pour ce qui est des divergences. Là où je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est qu'on dise que _chère Maître_ serait fautif. Ce ne l'est pas au Québec. 

Bonne année à tous (et toutes).


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

Tout dépend de ce que l'on entend par choquer , A l'oral, pas du tout mais à l'écrit, cela me gênera, oui. En général, je vais chez mon dentiste, qu'il soit femme ou homme. C'est bien le même principe que pour notaire effectivement. Quoique j'aille beaucoup plus souvent chez mon dentiste, que chez mon notaire. 

En fait, je crois que c'est aussi une question d'habitude. Une charcutière, une bouchère ne me "choquent" pas mais une pompière (qui existe d'ailleurs avec un autre sens) si. Mais je ne ferai peut-être pas la même réflexion dans cinquante ou cent ans...

Quant à savoir si la forme épicène de maître est fautive ou pas, je suis loin d'être grammairien, je ne livre donc que mon humble ressenti. Force est d'admettre que nous n'avons semble-t-il pas tous le même.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la question était de savoir si l'on disait chère ou cher maître en s'adressant à une femme. Excepté l'usage abusif de cher et en admettant que le maître en question soit une intime, il ne me paraît pas inutile de préciser à la personne qui posa la question que cher sera au masculin en Europe et au féminin au Québec. A Rome, fais comme les romains !



> Bonne année à tous (et toutes)


Ô que c'est taquin !  ce souhait québécois !


----------



## Nicomon

Dernière intervention... promis. 

Je souligne au passage que dans […] le document « _Femme j'écris ton nom_ » que j'ai mis en lien au #24, [on trouve] notamment la préface de Lionel Jospin dont je cite, ci-après, un passage […] (c'est moi qui souligne):


> À ma demande, la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie m’a remis un rapport portant au premier chef sur les usages juridiques.
> Celui-ci montre que lorsque les textes visent une fonction, *et non la personne qui remplit cette fonction*, I’emploi du masculin est conforme à la règle.


 Or j'avais compris que dans le contexte de ce fil, les cher/chère visaient la personne.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il est certain que nous pourrions épiloguer un certain temps. Pour les européens dont VincentTerence et moi sommes, le problème se pose à l'écrit car nous avons pour habitude de nous référer aux dictionnaires qui pour le moment ne donnent certains mots que masculins ou féminins. Le jour où ces dictionnaires entérineront le caractère épicène de certains noms de professions, il en ira probablement autrement.

Bon réveillon.


----------



## vieux.goupil

Comment s'adresse-t-on à une femme notaire ?
Sur l'enveloppe, dans une lettre ou un courriel, etc.?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne peux écrire ni _cher maître_ ni _chère maîtresse à_ une femme notaire ou avocate, j'écris donc _chère maître_ en espérant lui faire plaisir, ce qui est mon droit puisque c'est moi qui écris, et si je ne lui fais pas plaisir, ce qui est son droit puisque c'est elle à qui je m'adresse, je change de notaire ou d'avocat : où est le problème ? Sur l'enveloppe c'est sans souci : Maître, prénom, nom.


Autant contre moi, j'ai oublié la plupart des majuscules à _Maître_, et le délai de modification à l'écriture a expiré. Avec mes excuses et en remerciant chacun de bien vouloir rectifier à la lecture.


----------



## keumar83

J'apporte mon petit grain de sel à cette discussion passionnante, et je rejoins l'avis de Nicomon dont les arguments me semblent parfaitement valables et qui s'appliquent à toutes les "variantes" de français selon moi.

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

Et Nico en est bien ravie, keumar83. 

[…]


----------



## Franco1969

Même si il est incorrect d'écrire Chère Maître en Français, la langue doit s'adapter à son époque.

[…]

En France, on supprime le titre de Mademoiselle pour je ne sais quelle raison ridicule de bien pensance, mais on se fait des noeuds au cerveau quand il s'agit de féminiser des noms de profession... Maître est l'appellation consacrée à un certain nombre de professions (Avocat, Notaire...), tout le monde s'accordera sur le fait que le terme Maîtresse ne convient pas, il faut donc admettre que Maître peut  donc être féminin ou masculin (ce que font nos amis Canadiens qui ont toujours un temps d'avance sur nous) et que donc on peut accorder au féminin en "Chère Maître".

Quand à la discussion sur est ce que l'on doit utiliser cher/chère lorsque la personne ne vous est pas chère, c'est affligeant sur un forum comme celui ci.
Il s'agit d'une formule de politesse consacrée comme Cher Monsieur qui est à la discretion de chacun. De tout évidence cela ne veux pas dire que la personne vous est chère...mais se réfère plutôt au sens estime/respect que vous portez à la personne (raison pour laquelle vous prenez le temps de lui écrire d'ailleurs...).


----------



## Nicomon

Franco1969 said:


> Même si il est* incorrect *d'écrire Chère Maître en Français


 Il suffit de lire mes posts de 2014 pour conclure que l'OQLF n'est pas de cet avis... et moi non plus.  





Franco1969 said:


> Quand à la discussion sur est ce que l'on doit utiliser cher/chère lorsque la personne ne vous est pas chère, c'est affligeant sur un forum comme celui ci.


 Je ne suis pas d'accord.   _Cher/chère _n'a pas toujours sa place dans une lettre.


> *À éviter*
> « Cher Monsieur, » ou « Chère Madame, » : ces formulations peuvent sembler trop familières, ou bien commerciales. À utiliser uniquement si vous connaissez bien la personne.


 Voir aussi cette page de Termium Plus


----------



## Alezan

Les temps changent et la langue évolue. Jadis, la boulangère se définissait comme la femme du boulanger. Cela n'empêche pas ma fille d'être aujourd'hui boulangère sans être la femme de quiconque ni moi d'appeler ma notairesse "Chère Maître"…


----------

